# Humans and Pets Lover Jewelry



## Haunted YankeeRebel (Jun 28, 2009)

My girl is making Customized Jewelry for Ladies and Pets..came and check her site out. she won't bite to hard. her site name is www.AbsolutelyFetching.com and check us out on Facebook too at AbsolutelyFetching or you can Email her at [email protected] for more information.Pets lover she also do grooming in/around Augusta,Ga./North Augusta,S.C. area.. Hope we hear from you soon..Thank you for stopping by

Haunted YankeeRebel )


----------

